# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part time LDO with full time possibility - Aventura (Miami), FL

## Studjsulli

Looking for a part time Optician for the Aventura location with the possibility of full time in other Miami locations.
Not a fast paced get you in/out store. Great benefit/incentive package.

All applicants welcome; regardless of experience, grow into it with us if you're new, bring us your expertise if you're seasoned.

Oakley - Licensed Optician (luxottica.com)

----------

